# who to contact with problems with my account?



## shea1973 (Jul 25, 2014)

Who do I contact for problems with my account?  I forgot about an really old account with the name "Shea" and accidentally logged onto it today and linked my old account with my Facebook account.  

I was on my account that I have been using for a long time now "Shea1973" which has over 140 post on it and went to go make a post a little bit ago on questions of smoking a brisket and when I went to submit it I guess because I accidentally linked my Facebook account with the old one it posted it on the old account.  The old account only have two posts on it.  So if a admin reads this could you please contact me.  I would like to delete the old account under the name "Shea".


Thank you


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 25, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------

